# Sore/sensitive/itchy woman's bits



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi I'm on the 2ww and for the past day or 2 I have had really sore/sensitive vagina parts. I think it's to do with the croinine gel I'm on but was just wondering if there is anything I can do to ease this. I don't want to take medication and I'm drinking lots of water but its really starting to get me down 

Is there any advice you cam give me? 

Many thanks


----------

